# secondary fermentor--glass vs bucket?



## scsjohn (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone use a bucket as their secondary fermentor? I have only one glass 6 gallon carboy but want to start a second batch. Also buckets are a lot cheaper.

Why use glass vs bucket for secondary fermenting for 3-6 months?


----------



## robie (Jun 27, 2012)

scsjohn said:


> Does anyone use a bucket as their secondary fermentor? I have only one glass 6 gallon carboy but want to start a second batch. Also buckets are a lot cheaper.
> 
> Why use glass vs bucket for secondary fermenting for 3-6 months?



Lots of us use the bucket, lid sealed and with an air lock, for secondary. However, when fermentation really slows, you can't be opening the lid until you are ready to rack; you can't easily control the head space in a bucket, like you can in a glass carboy.

I don't exactly know what you mean by, "secondary fermenting for 3-6 months", unless you are talking about MLF, which some professionals refer to as secondary fermentation. Sealed or not, I would never leave the wine in a bucket for that long, regardless. Yes, MLF takes place in large tanks, but those tanks have special floating lids and huge volume.


----------



## scsjohn (Jun 27, 2012)

That makes sense about the head space. I was just wondering if the plastic bucket is bad for the wine. I was referring to bulk aging, I think.

Thanks,


----------



## Duster (Jun 27, 2012)

better bottle or glass carboy for bulk ageing. you can limit the amount of O2 exposier and the wine can take on off flavors of the plastic.
Plain n simple, you work to hard and spend to much money on your wine to chance ruining it by going cheap in the final stages.


----------



## scsjohn (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. I did spend more money getting the better kit this time. Just started it. I don't want to ruin this one--Australian Cab Sauv. 

Better safe than sorry. I just need to get another glass carboy. I have a 5 gallon for beer and 2 buckets, but I just need to break down and buy another glass carboy.


----------



## John Prince (Jun 27, 2012)

I ferment to dry in a plastic bucket. I never rack for a secondary fermentation. I bulk age is glass carboys. I top off the carboys with Argon gas.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2012)

AS stated above youi can ferment to dry in primary with lid snapped down once the sg starts getting around 1.020. Once fermentation is done you absolutely need to get it into a vessel with a much smaller neck and get it sulfited and topped off!


----------



## scsjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

Will do. thank you.


----------



## Philly2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can I use argon gas to top off my secondaty fermenter for my peach wine?


----------



## keena (Jul 28, 2012)

scsjohn said:


> Ok. Thanks. I did spend more money getting the better kit this time. Just started it. I don't want to ruin this one--Australian Cab Sauv.
> 
> Better safe than sorry. I just need to get another glass carboy. I have a 5 gallon for beer and 2 buckets, but I just need to break down and buy another glass carboy.



You might want to get two more carboys, makes racking easier if you always have 1 empty one


----------



## scsjohn (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks, keena. I did end up purchasing one more carboy and it has made things a lot easier!!


----------

